# Muscadine Wine Brewing!



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Put a bunch of these...






Into one of these....





Added some ...yeast...and sugar...





Looks like this...





Covered it with some cheesecloth....





Stirring twice a day for 8/10 days...the utility room begining to smell a little like wine already!


Today(8th day) I'll filter/squeeze(through a pillow case) the contents of the "stone jug" and place it in a demi-john bottle(5 gal)... I'll add add a couple pounds of sugar to the wine and put an air lock on the DJ ... this is the secondary ferment... photos to follow.





In the Demi-John and the wait begins....





Jimmy K


----------



## southgaoriginal (Aug 24, 2011)

used to make it all the time its some good stuff.  Make sure to strain it good, so it doesnt settle when you bottle it


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

we use to put scupanons ,sugar,yeast in big water cooler jugs duct tape top on .then bury in ground for at least 3 months .then dig it up and strain it .longer it stayed buried ,it seemed the stronger it was .we would put it into old wine bottles after that


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 24, 2011)

How much berries sugar yeast and water and what not?  I have one of those Mr Beer maker things.  Do you think that would work?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll move it to a demi-john at the end of the primary ferment...airlock it.... I work it for while ...then filter it ... then work it again letting it settle out for quite a while... then I bottle it...

Jimmy K


----------



## wildman0517 (Aug 24, 2011)

Had some the other day that is some good stuff, kicks like a Mule


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 24, 2011)

4.5/5 gal grapes ...

6/8 lbs sugar... 

Pack of yeast...

The stone jug is 6 gals. 

I'll add another pound or two of sugar after the primary ferment...

Jimmy K


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Aug 25, 2011)

Good Info, thanks for sharing.
Nice pics too!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 25, 2011)

I've done it with other types of grapes. I just mash them up and let them sit. It probably takes a little longer and doesn't get as strong with no yeast and sugar.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 26, 2011)

There is yeast growing naturally on the skins of the muscadines, or you can use store bought yeast.  I like it both ways!


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 27, 2011)

I've always wanted to do a muscadine wine, but never had enough muscadines. 

I've got a dandelion wine in secondary right now, from this Spring. And I started my persimmon stockpile this afternoon, freezing the fresh falls. I'll use camdens on those.... when the time comes. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 28, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> I've always wanted to do a muscadine wine, but never had enough muscadines.
> 
> I've got a dandelion wine in secondary right now, from this Spring. And I started my persimmon stockpile this afternoon, freezing the fresh falls. I'll use camdens on those.... when the time comes.
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


I don't get a whole lot of grapes in a season either, so it's good that I only make a dallon at a time  I wish I could get more/any dandelions. What few pop up, the dog gets to them first. Those are a wonder weed right there. The greens have more vitamins than half the produce department at Wallyworld, and the roots can be dried and ground to make a coffee.

I'll trade you some grapes for dandelions


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 28, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> I don't get a whole lot of grapes in a season either, so it's good that I only make a dallon at a time  I wish I could get more/any dandelions. What few pop up, the dog gets to them first. Those are a wonder weed right there. The greens have more vitamins than half the produce department at Wallyworld, and the roots can be dried and ground to make a coffee.
> 
> I'll trade you some grapes for dandelions



 A gallon seems more like the size that I want to try.  can you pm me the recipes as well as what to do.  I have no clue where to start or at least what amounts to use.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 28, 2011)

The recipes I use, call for additives, and the recipes came with the kit. But, you still want it, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 28, 2011)

Eh, heck with pms... 6 pounds grapes, 2 pounds sugar, 6 pints water, yeast nutrient, pectic enzyme, and yeast.


----------



## chevy85 (Aug 28, 2011)

Briarpatch99 I can't see the pic. all i see is red X's


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 29, 2011)

Chevy85... 

They are showing on the four lap tops, two desktop computors and a smart phone I(we) have here at my house.... not sure whats up ... 

Jimmy K


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 29, 2011)

Works for me. 

Anyone know where near Dallas there's a good public batch? I don't know of any.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 30, 2011)

Today(8th day) I'll filter/squeeze(through a pillow case) the contents of the "stone jug" and place it in a demi-john bottle(5 gal)... I'll add add a couple pounds of sugar to the wine and put an air lock on the DJ ... this is the secondary ferment... photos to follow.

Photos added to orignal post...

Jimmy K


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 12, 2011)

How do you sterilize the containers and do you normally just use regular yeast from the grocery store


----------



## blues brother (Sep 13, 2011)

A weak solution of bleach and water works great to sterilize all of your equipment.  Just make sure you rinse well...any residual bleach will kill the yeast.
I have always used bread yeast...with mixed results.  Get some yeast for winemaking.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 13, 2011)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> How do you sterilize the containers and do you normally just use regular yeast from the grocery store



Camden tablets are one way to go for sterilizing, and there are a couple others. Bleach will work as mentioned, just be sure to wash it well after the bleaching. Yeast for wine making is different from baking yeast, so stay away from the Walmart. There are at least two wine yeasts, one for regular wine, one for champagne... use the regular stuff.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 14, 2011)

Got my first batch started


----------



## River Rambler (Sep 14, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> I don't get a whole lot of grapes in a season either, so it's good that I only make a dallon at a time  I wish I could get more/any dandelions. What few pop up, the dog gets to them first. Those are a wonder weed right there. The greens have more vitamins than half the produce department at Wallyworld, and the roots can be dried and ground to make a coffee.
> 
> I'll trade you some grapes for dandelions



Really? WOW!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 14, 2011)

I woud llike to learn more about the wonder world of dandilions


----------



## blues brother (Sep 15, 2011)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I woud llike to learn more about the wonder world of dandilions



Next time send me a text with your home number...Tried to call your cell...no luck. I am off tomorrow so give me a ring.

Never made dandilion wine before, but I would think it would take a month of sundays to pick enough of them to make a gallon of wine.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 16, 2011)

Will do MIke.  I have it workin right now.  I will holler at you later this am.  It was bubbling and foaming like crazy last night


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you have a problem with fruit flies?  My wife is determined that I can not make this work and thinks that fruit flies are going to get in it


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 16, 2011)

It shouldn't be open, so the flies won't get at it. If flies are a big problem, close the door Seriously, the only time they might be an issue, is when you take the fruit chunks out to the compost pile... or farm animals, if you have them.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

That is what I was thinking.  It is covered.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 18, 2011)

Your wine must will either be in the bucket or carboy, and should have an airlock to keep air (and bugs) out. After you rack the clean wine off the must, it will go into corked bottles. The only time it should be open to air, is when you are stirring or racking.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 25, 2011)

How much liquid did you end up with for your demijon


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 25, 2011)

Me? I have a gallon plus one bottle out of most batches. After 4 or 5 weeks, I just racked it for the first time a couple days ago. In about another week, I'll sweeten it back a little, and rack it once more before bottling it.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you sweeten to taste or add a specific amount


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 25, 2011)

Every batch is different, but I start at 2 cups, which is a quarter pound? Then we see if it needs more tweeking. Two cups is generally fine for me. I like a sweet wine, but not so sweet you would think it was candy, ya know?


----------



## Pop (Oct 11, 2011)

I strained my first batch of muscadine wine 4 days ago.  Have about 4 gallon in a glass water bottle.  I am going to let it set for 6 more days and then bottle it. Checked it when it was strained and it sure does taste good.

It has been over 30 years since I worked any wine.  Hope everything turns out OK.  Will let you know how it goes


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Final Chapter.... Batch #1

Strained/filtered ... bottled... Zorked ... awaiting labels! Clear bottle for seeing color ...







Jimmy K


----------



## cch0830 (Oct 14, 2011)

really cool stuff. I just started home brewing beer and would really like to try the wine side.


----------



## chilidawg (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm just finishing up my 1st ever attempt at wine making. I made blueberry wine. I'm about 2 days out from bottling and it looks and tastes great. I think I have found a new hobby.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 23, 2011)

I was hoping to brew some blueberry wine this year, after finding wild berries. Had plenty enough to do a batch, but they seemed to all disappear as soon as they were ripe. Maybe next year?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 23, 2011)

I did however, try root beer. Cut up about 20" of sassafras root, 2 cups brown sugar, tablespoon of ale yeast. Not too bad, but can't get the carbonation right.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 24, 2011)

How long till I bottle it and can I bottle it in quart jars?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 26, 2011)

When the ferment stops....

Never bottled any in quart jars... I would assume that as long as they seal good... they may work ...


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 30, 2011)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Final Chapter.... Batch #1
> 
> Strained/filtered ... bottled... Zorked ... awaiting labels! Clear bottle for seeing color ...
> 
> ...



How do you like the 'Zorks'?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love them ... I've had one out fifty something that didn't work right and I think that was my fault by not inserting it correctly... 

I heat them up in a pan of boiling water ... makes them easy to push right on .... cleans them too. I use a glove to push them on as they get pretty hot... I push on with my hand and then push with my palm to seat them... once they cool ...they are pretty tight fit. 

After you peel the locking part off when opening a bottle... the Zork works like a rubber stopper... no need for another stopper... pop on and off ....

By the way they are perfect size for upper transom plugs for your boat too....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2011)

I've thought about those zorks, but bottles don't rightly last long, between a few "gifts" and some for us. I'm using regular corks and a cheap plastic corker.


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 4, 2011)

Schwing!!!!

It's all I use now. 

"Flip Top" bottles.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 4, 2011)

I used to love the Grolsh beers because of that flip top. I might have to start drinking them again, when I get the root beer right.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 8, 2011)

The wife likes Sangria, the stuff in the jug, as well as the proper stuff. So, I picked up an extra bucket and carboy, and sat down to find a good recipe. Would ya believe, there isn't one? Sangria is actually a wine punch! But... they sell it in the bottle...

So, I decided to try it anyways. 2# cherries, 3# red grapes, 1# oranges. I included the orange skin in the mix for the zest. It's happily bubbling away now.

In the other bucket, I have some apple jack going. Another "throw it together and see how it works out" recipe, 6# apples, 2# raisins, some cloves, nutmeg, and allspice. When it is done, I'll freeze it, and skim off the frozen slush.


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 8, 2011)

I've done the freeze and skim method on cider before, it did not turn out well. I even aged it almost a year with some oak. Very bad. The freeze method, apparently, doesn't deal with the fusel issues. Instant headache, instant migraine, seriously. I know there is a strong tradition in Europe and the NE US, but in my experience, it doesn't work the way you think it will work. Migraine City.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmmm... I might just pass then. It is smelling so good the way it is, so I may just stop at the wine stage.


----------

